

Ask HN: Starting programming salary expectations? - thinkcomp

I was just wondering what people just out of college (or with no college degree) are expecting for starting salaries as programmers at startups these days. I've heard everything from $30K to $150K, which is a pretty wide range. Any thoughts would be helpful.<p>Thanks!
======
mbrubeck
For a new CS graduate in Seattle working for a software company, I'd guess
most get between $50K and $100K depending on type of company/position, how
good they are, and how well they can sell themselves. The higher end will be
students who can point to significant accomplishments (e.g. open source code,
published research) and/or interview really well at a company that values
talent highly. The lower end will be unseasoned programmers taking jobs where
there is a high supply of qualified candidates.

This is just based on my limited exposure to the job market around here, and I
wouldn't be too surprised to learn that some number of offers were above or
below that range.

------
makecheck
On the west coast the salary will be higher, and it will cost _a lot_ more to
live. Central jobs will pay less, but it will cost a lot less to live. So
don't just find out what people make, ask where they are.

------
dimarco
"It depends."

